# Exhaust paint



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Hi - new here ... 

I'd like to ask about painting exhausts and if any of the members have experience of products. 

A bit obscure I know - but some of us push the boat out!

Thank you 

Josh


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Have tried various and done all that was asked on the tin prepped well etc and sadly it never lasted brilliantly. Rear pipes being colder in comparison is better but the closer to manifold you get the worse I found it lasted.
That said I have never tried it but I know some one that had the whole pipe ceramic coated to good effect several companies offer the service, this may help.

http://www.zircotec.com/

Gives an idea of what's available.


----------



## joshua (May 12, 2013)

Thank you - I'll check that one out ...

Years agao you could get a paint from auto shops - but i dont think they are allowed to make it anymore - lead based i think ..


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

i remember taking of my asp header _*mild steel_ to tart it up. ended up getting it shot blasted then DIY silicone ceramic base spray'd http://www.vhtpaint.com/flameproof.html

if you can find a place with a big enough oven, you'll be fine.

back from being shot blasted










inital dust layer of paint










oven cured and fitted












david


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

meraredgti is the paint still holding on fine?


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

i sold that header *like a fool!! and brought another one the same from the US recently. going to do the same again, sand/shot blast back to bare metal, DIY ceramic painted then baked in an industrial oven in stages. 

not seen the old header, however speaking to the lad after i sold it he goes its still holding strong. 

the key is the curing process, heat for 15mins, cool for 20mins, heat for 20mins, cool for 30mins and finally heat for 30mins and you're golden.

david


----------

